# Schöner Freerider abzugeben



## traileruli (30. November 2007)

hallo bikerz, verkaufen ein Specialized Enduro FSR , Rahmen identisch wie SX Trail, vielleicht findet sich hier im Regionalforum jemand. Anschauen und Probefahrt kann man ja mit einer schmuddeltour in der Fränkischen oder ums walberla verbinden.
Bike ist Model 2006 in 2005 gekauft, nur ca.200km von meiner Frau gefahren (so alt wie der Reifenabrieb=nix sozusagen), leider ist das Freeriden nicht ihr`s, vorallem seitdem sie sich hingelegt hat. Das Bike hat seitdem im Rahmen eine leichte Delle muß rumstehen und meine Frau schredert nur noch mit dem harttail die Berge runter.Wäre schön wenn jemand daran Spaß hat und das Teil wieder seiner Verwendung zugeführt wird.Der Rahmen ist Größe M. Empfehlen kann ich den Rahmen von 1,75 bis 1,90. Specializedrahmen haben im allgemeinen ein langes Oberrohr und eine sehr schrägen Sitzdom nach hinten, deshalb der große Abdeckungsbereich. Oberrohrlänge horizontal ist 580mm.Farbe ist antrazit = graumetallic
genauerse unter: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=81214

Gruß uli


----------



## kubikjch (30. November 2007)

Hallo Ulli,

das Rad ging doch in ebay weg? oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2007)

wie begründest du deinen Preisvorschlag von 1650 Euro?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## FO-mega Local (30. November 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie begründest du deinen Preisvorschlag von 1650 Euro?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




was soll er da begründen? 1650 ist Fair!!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> was soll er da begrÃ¼nden? 1650â¬ ist Fair!!!



hab ich ihn kritisiert? Interpretiere bitte nix hinein, was da nicht steht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2007)

Da die Anzeige im öffentlichen Forum steht, wo sie eigentlich nich hingehört, muss man auch darüber diskutieren dürfen.

Rahmen ist übrigens nur bedingt identisch mit dem SX trail
- aktuelles SX trail hat ne andere Dämpferaufnahme und längeren Dämpfer
- 2005er SX trail hat nen längeren Dämpfer

Rein der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer ist identisch mit dem 05er SX trail.
Das angebotene Enduro ist das günstige Modell mit dem kürzeren Dämpfer und hat 13 cm anstatt 15 cm FW


----------



## traileruli (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, war nicht zuhause, somit konnte ich nicht antworten. Das Bike war auf ebay, bloß wie so oft war nix dahinter. "machst du gute preis" nach Ende der Auktion war Basar angesagt. Dazu hatte ich keine Lust.
Schön finde ich die Frage wie ich den Preis "begründe". Für ein fast neuwertiges, fast ungefahrenes Bike das neu 2800 gekostet hat, dessen Rahmen im SX trail auch noch identisch und aktuell ist  und dort schweinsteuer ist denke ich ist der Preis OK.
Gruß Uli


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat das SX Trail aber stabileres oder zumindest dichwandigeres Alu.....ein Spezl von mir fährt das Teil nämlich und der hat da mal was erwähnt......

Grüße


----------



## rex_sl (7. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat das SX Trail aber stabileres oder zumindest dichwandigeres Alu.....ein Spezl von mir fährt das Teil nämlich und der hat da mal was erwähnt......
> 
> Grüße



na das ist genau der grund warum ich das forum so mag. 

mein kumpel hat mal erwähnt das der präsident von amerika eigentlich ne frau ist. also ich würd da nimmer in urlaub fahren. wenn man von ner transe so verahrscht wird.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> na das ist genau der grund warum ich das forum so mag.
> 
> mein kumpel hat mal erwähnt das der präsident von amerika eigentlich ne frau ist. also ich würd da nimmer in urlaub fahren. wenn man von ner transe so verahrscht wird.



klasse Berti......


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2007)

der Hintergrund, wieso ich nach dem Grund für den Preis gefragt habe, waren Verkaufsanzeigen wie diese: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78717
oder diese:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77455

die Räder in den Anzeigen sind alle nicht neu, das stimmt, allerdings haben die keine Delle im Rahmen. Außerdem ist die Ausstattung entweder wirklich wesentlich besser als es der Preisunterschied von 300 Euro erwarten lässt oder sie ist nur etwas besser bei einem günstigeren Preis. 

@rex_sl:   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Dezember 2007)

Ab 2006 soll das SX trail verstärkte Kettenstreben haben.

Das Enduro Elite ist aber eh eher nen Tourenradl mit seinen 13 cm FW.

Ich hab übrigens nen Scott Octane rumliegen  
Günstig in gute Hände abzugeben.


----------



## traileruli (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, bin nur sporadisch zu Hause und lese jetzt erst euere Kommentare.  
Endurorahmen und SX-trail sind definitiv gleiche Rahmen. Der Federweg an der Schwinge hängt von der Länge des Dämpfers und von dem angeschraubten Rahmenwiderlager ab. 
-Zu den angebotenen Bikes für nur 300 Euro mehr: das eine ist preislich der Hammer (das mit der kompletten Foxausstattung), so ein`s fahr ich selber (neu 3400), das andere ist wohl etwas stärker genutzt. Beide haben aber sicherlich nicht sooo wenig km drauf wie das meinige, sichtbar an der Originalbereifung und weil noch kein Service nötig gewesen war. außer der Kontrollservice nach den ersten Kilometern. 

Gruß Uli


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Dezember 2007)

> Endurorahmen und SX-trail sind definitiv gleiche Rahmen.



Nur 2005 waren die Rahmen gleich.
Ab 2006 hat der Rahmen eine andere Dämpferaufnahme welche auch nicht mit dem eines Enduro übereinstimmt.
Angeblich sollen die auch die Kettenstreben verstärkt worden sein, aber das weiß ich nicht sicher.

Ich versteh nicht warum Du Dein Enduro Elite unbedingt als Freerider anpreisen willst? Mit seinen 13 cm FW ist das allemal nen komfortables Tourenradl.
Die 13 cm passen mit dem 5th air Dämpfer aber auch wesentlich besser zum Rahmen. Der Dämpfer sagte beim Enduro mit 15 cm sehr stark in der Mitte durch.
Wollte man damit etwas mehr Gas geben, konnte man max. 20 % Sag fahren, da man sonst ständig Durchschläge hatte. Außerdem wurde er beim Downhillfahren knall heiß und die Zugstufe lies fast komplett nach.

Verkauf das Teil als Touren- u. Allmountainradl. Da hast nen weit aus größeren Markt und da paßt es auch eher hin. Als Freerider für Leute die auch springen wollen und DH fahren taugt das Radl nix.


----------



## traileruli (15. Dezember 2007)

Danke "oBATMANo" für den Tipp das Radl als Tourenfreerider oder All Mountain anzubieten. Auch wenn der Rahmen viel mehr kann.
Ich habe selber das gleiche Specialized Enduro, nur mit kompletter Fox-Ausstattung und 160mm Federweg aus 2005. Der Rahmen meines 2005er ist mit dem meines 2006er Modell's identisch, kann sich gerne jeder bei mir anschauen. Ebenso ist die Dämpferaufnahme identisch. Es liegen dem Rahmen  vordere Aufnnahmen bei, um den Federweg bis auf 170mm zu erhöhen. In Erlangen haben übrigens 2 Kollege das SX-trail mit 150mm, deren Rahmen ebenso identisch mit den Rahmen meiner Enduro's. 
Was den Federweg anbelangt dachte ich mir, die 130mm Federweg langen erstmal (für meine Frau). Um mehr Federweg zu bekommen kann man ja den Dämpfer und die Gabel tauschen und die Dämpferaufnahme umschrauben.
Gruß Uli


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2007)

@ "Traileruli"


> Ebenso ist die Dämpferaufnahme identisch. Es liegen dem Rahmen vordere Aufnnahmen bei, um den Federweg bis auf 170mm zu erhöhen. In Erlangen haben übrigens 2 Kollege das SX-trail mit 150mm, deren Rahmen ebenso identisch mit den Rahmen meiner Enduro's.



Das 05er SX trail hatte nur nen anderen Dämpfer und 150 mm wie das normale Enduro. 160 mm gabs nie.
Ab 06 hat das SX trail 170 mm FW, nen längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und die Aufnahme am Rahmen ist verändert damit der längere Dämpfer die Geometrie nicht versaut.

Die zweite Dämpferaufnahme ist nicht dafür da um den FW zu erhöhen, sondern um Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe zu verändern. Diese Aufnahme hat auch überhaupt nix zu tun mit der Aufnahme vom aktuellen SX trail.

Man kann den Dämpfer von Enduro mit 150 mm einbauen, davon ausgehend, dass das Elite die Aufnahme für hohes Tretlager und steilen Lenkwinkel zusammen mit einem kürzeren Dämpfer nutzt. Allerdings passen dann nur Dämpfer mit 222 mm Länge und max 65 mm Hub. Außerdem ist nicht viel Platz für den Ausgleichsbehälter. Ein Manitou Evolver ISX-6 paßt zum Beispiel nich.
Da bietet sich halt ein Fox DHX air mit 63,5 mm Hub an wie er auch Original verbaut ist. Das Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter paßt grad so rein.

Das aktuelle SX trail hat einen 230*70 mm Dämpfer verbaut.
Man kann ins normale Enduro einen 222*70 mm Dämpfer einbauen um auf den selben FW zu kommen. Allerdings schlägt die Dämpferwippe auf den letzten 2 mm am Rahmen an. Hab auch schon Leute mit längerem Dämpfer fahren sehn, aber wenn man den Dämpfer voll durchschlägt, benützt man den Rahmen als Anschlag. Natürlich gibts Leute die so rumfahren, aber es gibt auch genug Leute welche durch einen längeren Dämpfer die komplette Geometrie versauen nur um 2 cm mehr FW zu haben.

Man kann sich bei TFtuned in UK bei einem 222*70 mm Fox Dämpfer den Hub reduzieren lassen.

Also wenn man das Enduro Elite auf 150 mm umrüstet kann man schon damit Spaßt haben. 
Der DHX air paßt deutlich besser als der 5th air in den Rahmen. Allerdings sagt der Rahmen auch mit dem DHX air ziemlich durch. Daher zum Droppen und Springen eher schlecht. Zum richtigen DH fahren, also Bikeparkballern, muß man auch ordentlich Luftdruck reinpressen. Mußte mit meinen 80 kg den max erlaubten Luftdruck fahren. War glaub sogar ein bissl darüber.
Nen DHX mit Stahlfeder wäre optimal, aber da hat man eben das Problem mit der Dämpferwippe. Manche habe dazu auch Material von Rahmen und Dämpferwippe entfernt. Muß jeder selber wissen. Allerdings schlägt die Wippe mit der Schweißnaht an. Daran Material zu entfernen würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Am Rahmen selber hat man auch eher wenig Spielraum.

Will das Radl keinesfalls schlecht machen. Hab ja selber eins. Ist nen klasse Enduro, dass etwas unter dem Dämpfer leidet, aber halt kein Freerider.
Wollte nur verhindern, dass sich jemand nen Freeride kaufen will, so wie man sich mittlerweile nen Freerider vorstellt, mit dem er auch im Bikepark rumtoben kann und dann eine herbe Enttäuschung erlebt.


----------



## traileruli (18. Dezember 2007)

so so, dann komm mal gucken zu mir und vergleiche die beiden bikes 2005 und 2006 und schau die SX 2005e von den Kollegen aus Erlangen an.
Ich habe auch verschiedenen Dämpfer für die Enduros getestet. Wenn du vorne eine längere Gabel reinbaust willst du hinten sicherlich auch mehr Federweg. Und die Progression des Dämpfers sollte schon auch stimmen, damit, wie du sagst der Dämpfer nicht am Rahmen anschlägt. 
Progression kann ich über mehrere Sachen erreichen, in erster Linie sollte die Kinematik der Übersetzung stimmen. Das kann ich beim Enduro/SX Trail durch 2 Sachen erreichen:
- über die Wippe von der Dämpferanlenkung hinten an der Schwinge.Die gibt es natürlich auch in verschiedenen Anlenkungen. Fürs SX wie fürs Enduro.
Müsstest du aber vom Big Hit alles kennen, weil da wurde es genauso behandelt.
- und über das innere Übersetzungsverhältnis beim Luftdämpfer oder bei luftbeaufschlagten Dämpfer. Hier ist nicht die Dämpfung durch das Medium Öl gemeint.
Übrigens weiß ich schon von was ich rede. 
Aber ich glaube das eine ist, was in bunten Bike-Heftchen steht oder vom Marketing eines Herstellers suggeriert wird und das andere ist die konstruktive Realität am Objekt.

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2007)

> Und die Progression des Dämpfers sollte schon auch stimmen, damit, wie du sagst der Dämpfer nicht am Rahmen anschlägt.



Was bringt Dir dann der "längere" Dämpfer wenn Du den Hub nicht ausnutzen kannst? Nix
Dann haste zwar theoretisch mehr FW, aber kannst auch nicht mehr nutzen als vorher.
Was für ein Dämpfer soll das denn sein? Nen DHX wohl eher nich, denn er ist ja eher nicht dafür bekannt extrem progressiv einstellbar zu sein.

Wenn, dann würde ich mir einen Fox Van bei TFtuned tunen lassen.
Da wird der Hub auf rund 65 mm reduziert und der Dämpfer speziell aufs Radl abgestimmt und kostet auch nicht mehr als nen DHX.
Alles andere ist Pfusch.



> Progression kann ich über mehrere Sachen erreichen, in erster Linie sollte die Kinematik der Übersetzung stimmen. Das kann ich beim Enduro/SX Trail durch 2 Sachen erreichen:
> - über die Wippe von der Dämpferanlenkung hinten an der Schwinge.Die gibt es natürlich auch in verschiedenen Anlenkungen. Fürs SX wie fürs Enduro.
> Müsstest du aber vom Big Hit alles kennen, weil da wurde es genauso behandelt.



Seit wann gibts fürs Enduro verschieden Wippen?
Beim BigHit wurde der Dämpfer an der Wippe umgehängt und nicht eine andere Wippe verbaut. Außer Du beziehts Dich auf die verschiedenen Modelle.



> - und über das innere Übersetzungsverhältnis beim Luftdämpfer oder bei luftbeaufschlagten Dämpfer. Hier ist nicht die Dämpfung durch das Medium Öl gemeint.



Was hat das nun mit dem Thema zu tun?



> Übrigens weiß ich schon von was ich rede.
> Aber ich glaube das eine ist, was in bunten Bike-Heftchen steht oder vom Marketing eines Herstellers suggeriert wird und das andere ist die konstruktive Realität am Objekt.





> Aber ich glaube das eine ist, was in bunten Bike-Heftchen steht oder vom Marketing eines Herstellers suggeriert wird und das andere ist die konstruktive Realität am Objekt.


Da frag ich mich aber wer hier fehlgeleiteter ist.
Find Dich damit ab, dass nen Radl mit 13 cm FW kein Freerider ist wie man sie heute sieht. Kein Grund persönlich zu werden.

Schau Dir doch mal die beiden angefügten Bilder an.
Da sieht man deutlich, dass sich die Befestigung am Rahmen unterscheidet.
Beim SXtrail ist der Lochabstand am Rahmen deutlich geringer. Also kannst da auch nix austauschen.


----------



## traileruli (19. Dezember 2007)

ach ich liebe das Forum,......
oBATMANo, es scheint nur Fox als Federelementehersteller zu geben, oder?
Und anschlagen muß ja nichts wenn der Dämpfer in der Endprogression einstellbar ist. 
Pfusch ist für mich, wenn a) das Hinterrad wo schleift oder anschlägt und 
b) der Dämpfer in den Endanschlag ganz rein fährt.
Der amerikanische Markt ist für Wippen eine schöne Quelle.
Was ein inneres Übersetzungsverhältnis mit Kinematik und Progression zu tun hat, ich glaube ne ganze Menge: siehe theoretische Grundlagen Hydraulik und Pneumatik.
Das Enduro wurde übrigens in 130 und 150mm ausgeliefert.
Sag ich doch Bildchen. Vielleicht hab ich auch keine Ahnung und hab hier zwei Prototypen stehen und wußte es noch nicht!!! 
Wie dem auch sei.......
Wenn jemand das Bike interessiert der darf gern kommen zum anguggen. Wir können ja dann ne schöne Test-Runde ums Walberla drehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Dezember 2007)

> b) der Dämpfer in den Endanschlag ganz rein fährt.



hm, da hab ich aber ne ganz andere Auffassung.
Zumindest beim DH fahren können die Federelemente ruhig 1-2 mal auf der Strecke durchschlagen. Federhärte wähle ich auch eher über den Sag.

Nen doch mal nen Beispiel für einen passenden Dämpfer bei dem man die Progression extrem einstellen kann unabhängig von der Druckstufe.
Ist ja nich so, dass ohne Probleme jeder Dämpfer ins Enduro paßt.
Oder eine deiner amerikanischen Quellen für Umlenkhebel.

Dass das Enduro mit 13 u 15 cm ausgeliefert wurde hab ich glaub schon 10x geschrieben.

Und was erkennst Du nun an den Bildchen?

Wann haben wir wirklich über Kinematik und Progression diskutiert?

Fragen über Fragen 

Du stellst zwar immer fleißig Thesen in den Raum, aber lieferst nicht eine Begründung.

Wie schon vielmals geschrieben, wollte ich niemals das Radl schlecht machen. Hab auch schon geschrieben, dass das Enduro 2005 mit 13cm besser als mit 15 cm war auf Grund des Dämpfers und der Neigung des Radls zum Durchsacken. Ging mir eigentlich nur darum, dass es halt kein Freerider ist. Außerdem wär ich natürlich für neue Kenntnisse über mein Enduro dankbar.

Der Spaß am Spamen kam natürlich auch nicht zu kurz   
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit Deinem Freerider.


----------



## traileruli (19. Dezember 2007)

ach ich liebe das Forum,......
oBATMANoKann, es das du lieber diskutierst als fährst?
Ich net! Ich löse meine Aufgaben, kläre Fragen oder technische Probleme 
und
Ich fahr dann mal......


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich einfach nen Erfahrungsaustausch, da ich ja selber nen 05 Enduro habe und mir natürlich auch Gedanken über andere Dämpfer usw. gemacht habe.
Nach Deiner pampigen Antwort, auf dass sich das Radl vielleicht eher als Allmountain Radl verkauft mit seinen 13 cm FW, war es aber einfach zu verlockend.



*Hier nun mein abschließender konstruktiver Beitrag zum Thema Specialized Enduro und bessere Hinterbaufunktion  *

Also unabhängig vom dem voran gegangenem Thema. 

Hatte erst nen 05er 5th air, dann nen DHX air von Specialized und hab mittlerweile an diesen DHX air ein Luftventil anbringen lassen. Specialized liefert den DHX air 5.0 ja ohne Ventil aus. Der DHX air ist zwar deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, aber leider auch dafür bekannt in der Mitte zu viel Federweg zu verschenken.

Dass man nun das Luftvolumen selber bestimmen kann bringt schon einiges. Vorher hatte ich immer noch deutliche Durchschläge auch bei max erlaubtem Luftdruck im Dämpfer. Allerdings würde ich es nicht bei Toxoholics machen lassen. Da würde gleich mal nen Komplettservice gemacht und das bei einem 6 Monate alten Dämpfer. Motopitkan in Österreich macht es für die Hälfte oder tuned Dir den Dämfper auch noch zusätzlich.

Die angebotenen Wippen sind alle fürs alte Enduro und auch nicht wirklich ratsam. Dadurch bekommt man nen sehr hohes Tretlager und zu steilen Lenkwinkel.

Andere Dämpfer passen auch nicht wirklich.
Marzocchi Roco, RS Vivid  hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber dürfte eher nicht passen wegen den fetten Ausgleichsbehältern.
Manitou Evolver ISX6 wär nen klasse Dämpfer, aber paßt nicht. Ventil vom Ausgleichsbehälter findet keinen Platz und es helfen auch keine Reset Ventile.

Also die einzigste "mir bekannte" praktikable Möglichkeit ist momentan einen Fox Van oder halt DHX von TFtuned im Hub etwas reduzerien zu lassen. Da bietet sich natürlich gleich mal an ihn auch fürs Radl tunen zu lassen. TFtuned selbst rät zum VAN da nach dem Tuning der DHX nicht nötig sei. Nen getunter VAN kostet weniger als ein neuer DHX

Ein Cane Creek Double Barrel, Avalanche Chubie und DHS passen auch. Allerdings extrem teuer und auch nicht mit mehr Federweg.
Wobei Avalanche sicher auch eine Reduzierung auf den max. möglichen Hub anbietet.

Das aktuelle SXtrail hat übrigens einen 230x69,5 mm Dämpfer verbaut und hat daher keine Probleme mit der anschlagenden Wippe. Um die Länge des Dämpfers zu kompensieren wurde die Aufnahme am Rahmen neu gestaltet.

Meiner Meinung nach bringt es nichts, wegen 5 mm mehr FW eine ,meiner Meinung, nach verpfuschte Dämpfung zu fahren. Bewirkt nach meiner Auffassung eher ein Gegenteil von dem was man anstrebt.
Durch die Reduzierung des "nutzbaren" Federweges durch eine starke Progression seitens der Dämpfung, fährt man zwar mit vollem Negativfederweg, aber mit weniger positivem Federweg. Unterm Strich bleibt da auch nicht mehr.

Rechnet man ein bissl rum.
Enduro Übersetzungsverhältnis 2.36 (150 mm FW/63,5 mm Hub)
Pimpversion theoretisch 164 mm FW (2.36 x 69,5 mm Hub)
Wippe schlägt aber bei 67 mm an. Also bleiben 66 mm nutzbar.

69,5 mm Dämpfer durch Progression auf 66 mm kastriert (bei 67 mm schlägt ja die Wippe an) 
Fährt man mit 30 % Sag bleiben bei 66 mm Hub max 106,5 mm positiver Federweg und bei 63,5 mm 105 mm. 
Der Sag wird ja über den gesamten Hub berechnet. Also mit 69,5 mm bei der "Pimp Version"

Ok das sind immerhin 1,5 mm mehr positiver Federweg und das Radl sitzt rund 4 mm tiefer im Federweg. Dafür 500  für einen neuen Dämpfer mag wohl für manchen verlockend sein. Nähert man sich mit dem Sag noch weiter einer freeridelastigeren Einstellung, fällt der Unterschied umso geringer aus.
Allerdings kann sich das Radl schon nach mehr FW anfühlen, da dieser durch den Stahlfederdämpfer effektiver genutzt wird, aber da kommt nun wieder die spezielle Abstimmung ins Spiel.

Bedenkt man nun, dass das Enduro durch seine Kinematik in der Mitte ziemlich durchrauscht, nähert man sich nun durch den erhöhten Sag näher diesem Punkt ohne aber deutlich mehr Federweg danach zu haben. Theoretisch könnte man nun annehmen, dass das Radl noch mehr durchsackt und beim Treten mehr wippt. Außerdem wird durch die besondere Dämpfereinstellung der Dämpfer sehr schnell sehr progressiv, also muß man sich überlegen, wieviel Federweg man tatsächlich sinnvoll nutzen kann.
Aber das ist jetzt reine Theorie.

Hab mir schon oft über das Thema den Kopf zerbrochen. Daher dauerte dieser Aufsatz keine 5 Minuten zu schreiben.
Werd nächstes Jahr mal nen getunten Fox Van ausprobieren.
Hauptsächlich nicht um den FW zu vergrößern sondern um das Durchsacken zu bekämpfen.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/push/pushedfoxsales.htm
Der Dämpfer steht zwar mit 222 mm Länge nicht auf der Homepage, aber wird laut Tim Flooks angeboten.

_I personally wouldn't recommend a manitou I would take a DHX coil or PUSH'ed Van R  both are way better than any air shock_

Fahr in meinem DHler nen PUSH tuned DHX und das ist schon phänomenal was die aus dem Dämpfer noch rausholen. Allerdings hat der Dämpfer mit dem Original danach nur noch die Hülle gemein.



> Wenn jemand das Bike interessiert der darf gern kommen zum anguggen. Wir können ja dann ne schöne Test-Runde ums Walberla drehen.


Fürs Walberle aber sicher nen feines Rad.
Aber huch  , 
dies wäre ja der Einsatzbereich den ich in meinem ersten Post vorgeschlagen hatte und weswegen dieser Thread hier erst ausuferte


----------



## traileruli (20. Dezember 2007)

soso.... ich habe pampig geantwortet, als ich mich für deinen Rat bedankt habe. Na dann lies mal selber durch was du so schreibst. 
Ich wollt ja nur das Rad meiner Frau..... .
Und dann kommst du als Oberdiskutierer, mit dem ich mich einlassen muß. Mein Radl, was ich verkaufen wollte, kann ich mir jetzt schminken.  
Du kaust wahrscheinlich der gesamten Specialized-Testcrew und den Werksfahrern selber noch ein Ohr ab.
Aber wie gesagt es gibt solche, die diskutieren noch, während ich halt fahren geh.
bin dann mal weg mit meinem Scheißallmountainbike für ne Woche nach LaPalma zum heftigen Freeriden.......
und tschüß!!!!
 uli


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2007)

Hatte nur Spaß an Deinen Ausführungen.
Hab noch nie mit nem Werksfahrer oder ähnlichem geredet. Interessiert mich eher weniger auf Rennen.


Viel Spaß und fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, da des ganze Thema ja jetzt vom technischem her durch ist können wir  jetzt des eigentlich Problem angehen und eine Diskussion über "Was ist Freeriden" anfangen   
Und ob man mit einen All Mountain Bike auch Freeriden kann.      

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, da des ganze Thema ja jetzt vom technischem her durch ist können wir  jetzt des eigentlich Problem angehen und eine Diskussion über "Was ist Freeriden" anfangen
> Und ob man mit einen All Mountain Bike auch Freeriden kann.
> 
> G.



Ist nicht die Freiheit mit einem Bike was zu fahren  was es eigentlich garnicht kann  "Freeriden"


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist nicht die Freiheit mit einem Bike was zu fahren  was es eigentlich garnicht kann  "Freeriden"



  

Ja, des trifft es doch schon mal ganz gut. 
Wobei dann schon mal geklärt ist das 130mm Federweg echt als schlecht freeridetauglich eingestuft werden muß im direkten Vergleich zu 180-200mm heutigem Standartfederwegs für Freeridebikes.

Also doch nur gutes All Mountain bzw. Tourenrad.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, des trifft es doch schon mal ganz gut.
> Wobei dann schon mal geklärt ist das 130mm Federweg echt als schlecht freeridetauglich eingestuft werden muß im direkten Vergleich zu 180-200mm heutigem Standartfederwegs für Freeridebikes.
> 
> Also doch nur gutes All Mountain bzw. Tourenrad.
> ...


Wobei ja gerade uns Männern bewust sein sollte, das es nicht auf die "Länge" sondern die Technik ankommt oder?


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wobei ja gerade uns Männern bewust sein sollte, das es nicht auf die "Länge" sondern die Technik ankommt oder?



Lang ist er ja nicht..........aber dünn................


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Und Enduro, was ist dann das schon wieder?...............da soll sich mal einer auskennen...................!!!
@Saddam: ich würd mal sagen, solangs noch mit nen Strampler oder Leggins losgeht ists noch kein Freeride........................              (insider)


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

traileruli schrieb:


> bin dann mal weg mit meinem Scheißallmountainbike für ne Woche nach LaPalma zum heftigen Freeriden.......
> und tschüß!!!!
> uli



Zum heftigen freeriden ??!!

Wir fahren eigentlich mehr Enduro bei uns. Auf einer Tour mit uns sagte der Verkäufer dieses Rades(der aber nur einmalig bei uns dabei war)  muss ich das fahren ? Und das war nur ein kleiner Block über den man drüberrollt. 
Also stell mal einige Bilder von dir hier rein auf den man dich beim "heftigen Freeriden sieht" 
Nicht das wir auf den Gedanken kommen könnten das, das gar kein Freeriden ist das du da mit 130 mm FW machst. 
viel Spass im Urlaub.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Das nenn ich Freeriden......................alter, da will ich auch mal hin..............
Enduro kanns aber nicht sein oder........hmm.........andererseits gehts auch den Berch runter.............ja leckts mi doch............aber dass es Mountainbiking ist sind mer uns einig oder?


----------



## ragazza (27. Dezember 2007)

Des is halt meistens EXTREMBERCHNUNTERFAHRING,


----------



## daniel_Speci (8. Januar 2008)

finds hier nur noch schön , wenn man sich das eigentliche Thema anschaut.
Aber eins will ich auch noch sagen.
Saddamchen hat zu 100% recht. Was nützen mir 170-200mm Federweg wenn ichs nicht kann und mir die Fahrtechnik fehlt!?
Fahr selbst das enduro05 mit effektiv 138mm federweg und nen dhx5.0 air.
sind regelm. in den alpen und es gibt fast nix was nicht gefahren werden kann. (max. sprünge von 1m). hab mir mal mein schaltauge abgerissen und bin dann mit nem stumpi unterwegs gewesen (120). hab nur meine reifen gewechselt und bin auch alles gefahren, ok ohne 1m drops aber runter geht immer.....wie gesagt, kommt auf die technik an.

so long


----------



## Schoschi (8. Januar 2008)

Hast schon recht, das Können machts..................aber mit nen angemessenen Federweg machts mehr Spaß................


----------



## daniel_Speci (8. Januar 2008)

@Schoschi, bin absolut deiner meinung!!! 
sind wir nicht alle kleine federweg-fetischisten 
grusl
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (8. Januar 2008)

hi, jetzt wirds mal wieder blöd. 
Ich denk ich weiß scho was ich fahren kann oder net und was das bike, welches ich verkaufen wollte kann, oder net.
Bin nur erstaunt, das die Jungs hinterm wal-berla so auftrumpfen oder andere schlecht machen wollen.Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich mal zusammen fahren, net hinterm Haus wo ihr jeden Stein kennt und zu 6 Mann hoch auf einmal euch beweisen wollt. Da guck ich gerne zu wie Ihr Bodenproben nehmt und euch was brecht. Sieht man ja auch an eueren marzialischen Bildern.
Nix für ungut.
trailer-uli


----------



## daniel_Speci (8. Januar 2008)

..eigentlich wollt ich hier nix mehr schreiben, aber uli, du zwingst mich 
warum beziehst du alles auf dich??? nur weils dein thema ist? *liebguck*
mit den fetischisten meinte ich alle, auch mich  
und beweisen müssen wir uns doch auch nix, obwohl ich mich echt frag wo man am weiberla freeriden kann, wenn doch muss ich wieder mal hoch 
...uli kleiner scherz!!!! kleiner tipp, fichtelmounten ist wirklich gut zum riden 

und jetzt zum Thema:
das Enduro was zum Verkauf steht ist wenn dann ein freerider-light.
und ich muss auch zugeben, ein tourenradl sieht schon bisi anders aus und ist auch leichter.

zum freerideeinstieg und sehr wenig bpark ist es schon geeignet.
(ich kann es empfehlen, hatte es auch)

ULI, wieder freunde??  

grusl
dani


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2008)

aber sind wir uns denn wenigstens einig, dass das, was auf den bildern (# 23) zu sehen ist, nicht unter den begriff "heftiges freeriden" fällt?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber sind wir uns denn wenigstens einig, dass das, was auf den bildern (# 23) zu sehen ist, nicht unter den begriff "heftiges freeriden" fällt?


  
nichts für ungut.


----------



## daniel_Speci (8. Januar 2008)

da sind wir uns doch alle einig


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

traileruli schrieb:


> Bin nur erstaunt, das die Jungs hinterm wal-berla so auftrumpfen oder andere schlecht machen wollen.
> trailer-uli




Von uns aus vorm Walberla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (8. Januar 2008)

ey lustig, das es halt im forum als weiter und weiter geht....
Ich hab damit kein Problem,weil erstens ich nicht am Walberla freeriden muß, da gibt es andere trails in der Fränkischen, Fichtelgebirge, Frankenwald, Bayerischer Wald, Thüringer Wald usw. = in Deutschland und in den Alpen, Gardasee, Schweiz,...usw,  mein letzter Spot war "la Palma" .....
zweitens ich keine Diskussion über Fahrkönnen, besser oder schlechter lostreten muß....
drittens auch nicht über freeriden diskutiere, sondern es mache, egal wie schwer oder leicht, gut oder schlecht...
und viertens meine Freunde und Bekannten mit denen ich bike gehe eh ähnlicher Meinung sind, was einige Spezis angeht die hier im Forum ihren "Senft" ablassen...
und fünftens und letztens ich hier eigentlich nur das freeridetaugliche Allmountainbike meiner Frau verkaufen wollte.
nix für gut
Uli


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

getroffene Hunde bellen.

nix für ungut.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Trailer Uli

habe gerade deine Verkaufsanzeige bei Ebay gelesen. da schreibst du das *diese Sportart nichts für dich ist. * Habe unten mal deinen Verkaufstext kopiert und reingstellt.
Aber hier schreibst du, das du Extremfreerider bist ! 
Wolltest du die Leute bei Ebay belügen um einen höheren Verkaufspreis zu erzielen ?
Oder belügst du uns ?
Ausserdem schreibst du in der Anzeige das das Rad für dich nichts ist. Hier schreibst du das es das Rad deiner Frau ist.

Also entschuldige die ganzen Posts aber wir sind uns einfach unsicher was jetzt was ist.


Auszug aus der Ebay Verkaufanzeige: 

Top bike für Freeride, All mountain oder Vertriding.

Specialized Enduro FSR, ähnlich wie SX Trail,Model 2006 in 2005 gekauft, nur ca.200km gelaufen (so alt wie der Reifenabrieb=nix sozusagen), wegen Fehlkauf abzugeben. Habe festgestellt diese Sportart ist nix für mich. Das Teil steht nur rum.Leider hats ne Delle im Rahmen (umgefallen). Features :

nicht für ungut.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

Da ich ja des ganze auch von Anfang an schön mitlese und immer gespannt drauf warte was als nächtes geschrieben wird muß ich auch mal wieder was einwerfen.
Und nachdem Batman ja exorbitant genau gechrieben hat was Sache ist kann man eh nur noch was Themenfremdes schreiben 

Also des Hauptproblem vom ganzen Thraed ist ja eindeutig mal die verschiedenen Auffassungen was eigentlich Freeriden ist.
Ein Problem das sich durch das ganze Forum zieht 

Die einzige Wahrheit ist nämlich so.

Freeride ist genau so ein "Sport" wie Downhill.
Und nur weil ich bei einer Tour irgendwo, egal wieviel Tiefenmeter auch immer oder sonst was bergab fahre, betreibe ich net den Sport Downhill.
Weil es beim Sport Downhill darum geht ein gewisse Strecke (bergab) in einer möglichst kurzen Zeit zu bewältigen.

Und Freeriden ist auch so ein "Sport" nur gehts darum eine möglichst........das halt was bei der Rampage gemacht wird ......und net irgend einen Wanderweg entlang zu fahren und sich dabei frei zu fühlen und machen wie man denkt und...bla bla 
Zu vergleichen mit Freeskiing zum Beispiel. Also eine krasse Linien abseits im Gelände zu finden.
Und nur weil der Begriff von den Magazinen für irgend einen anderen Zeugsmist misbraucht wird kommt immer so ein Durcheinander raus.

Und des was man bei einer Tour auf den Trails so macht, egal wo und ob schwierig oder einfacher des nennt sich.....Trommelwirbel....ganz einfach....mehr Trommelwirbel....Mountainbiken 

So ich bin noch bis 4Uhr auf um die Kommentare zu lesen 

G.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Trailer Uli
> habe gerade deine Verkaufsanzeige bei Ebay gelesen.


welche? 





RolandMC schrieb:


> Ausserdem schreibst du in der Anzeige das das Rad für dich nichts ist. Hier schreibst du das es das Rad deiner Frau ist.
> Also entschuldige die ganzen Posts aber wir sind uns einfach unsicher was jetzt was ist.


der text stammt von seiner frau - ist doch absolut schlüssig und genau das, was er in ihrem namen hier auch schreibt. 
sowas ist albern und geht unter die gürtellinie.


----------



## FO-mega Local (8. Januar 2008)

jeder versteht halt unter Freeriden was anderes, früher hat mer gsacht ich fahr weng MTB, heut sacht mer halt ich geh Freeriden zu genau dem selben scheiss was wir schon vor 10Jahren gefahren sind. Früher sind die Jungs auch noch starr gefahren, heute braucht man dafür aber nen heftigen Freerider. 
Und komisch warum geilt ihr euch alle am Trialeruli auf, warum dreht ihr im jedes Wort im Mund herum? Nur weil er euch einmal gsacht hat wo man seiner Meinung nicht fahren darf. Aber OK, ich verstehe als harter Freerider mit full protection  , lässt man sich halt nicht gerne reinreden.

@roland MC ....ehrlich das geht mehr unter die Gürtellinie als andere öffentlich auf ihre Rechtschreibfehler hinzuweisen


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ich ja des ganze auch von Anfang an schön mitlese und immer gespannt drauf warte was als nächtes geschrieben wird muß ich auch mal wieder was einwerfen.
> Und nachdem Batman ja exorbitant genau gechrieben hat was Sache ist kann man eh nur noch was Themenfremdes schreiben
> 
> Also des Hauptproblem vom ganzen Thraed ist ja eindeutig mal die verschiedenen Auffassungen was eigentlich Freeriden ist.
> ...



Themenfremd schreiben wir doch schon lange. 
Am Anfang ging es ja nur um den Verkauf des Bike`s. Aber durch die energischen Posts des Erstellers sind wir jetzt zur Definition des Begriffes Freeriden gekommen.  
Freeriding so wie es uns duch verschiedene Medien immer wieder vorgeführt wird ist eine sehr coole Sportart die ich mir immer gerne ansehe. 
Was unsere Clique hier betreibt hat mit Freeride nicht viel zu tun. Wir fahren Wege die von Wegewarten von einfach bis schwierig bewertet werden (Für Wanderer) Wir sind keine Jumper o.ä. Wir freuen uns über unsere  Erfolge wenn wir ein Teilstück befahren haben das vor einiger Zeit noch als unfahrbar gegolten hat.
Hier geht es eigentlich um den Trailer Uli und seine Auffassungen von Moutainbiking das er fälschlicherweise Freeriden nennt. Er war mal bei uns dabei und danach hat er uns in die Pfanne gehauen. Und er ist alles nur kein (Freerider) oder Endurist oder oder.
Aber ich finde auch eueren Trupp recht cool mit eigenem LKW zu den Bikeparks. Die Bilder auf euerer HP sind echt super. Auch der Oko ist genial zum biken. Heuer werde ich des öftern bei euerer Hausstrecke sein. Muss endlich mal die Sprünge üben.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> jeder versteht halt unter Freeriden was anderes, früher hat mer gsacht ich fahr weng MTB, heut sacht mer halt ich geh Freeriden zu genau dem selben scheiss was wir schon vor 10Jahren gefahren sind. Früher sind die Jungs auch noch starr gefahren, heute braucht man dafür aber nen heftigen Freerider.
> Und komisch warum geilt ihr euch alle am Trialeruli auf, warum dreht ihr im jedes Wort im Mund herum? Nur weil er euch einmal gsacht hat wo man seiner Meinung nicht fahren darf. Aber OK, ich verstehe als harter Freerider mit full protection  , lässt man sich halt nicht gerne reinreden.
> 
> @roland MC ....ehrlich das geht mehr unter die Gürtellinie als andere öffentlich auf ihre Rechtschreibfehler hinzuweisen



Hallo FO-mega Local

Du hast schon recht mit dem was du schreibst. Man macht so etwas normal nicht. 
Kennst du den Trailer Uli ?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> welche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging auch etwas anderes unter die Gürtellinie !!


----------



## FO-mega Local (8. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo FO-mega Local
> 
> Du hast schon recht mit dem was du schreibst. Man macht so etwas normal nicht.
> Kennst du den Trailer Uli ?




ja ich kenn den Trialer Uli gut, der war sogar schon mal in Kleinkanada! Aber da ich jetzt in Erlangen wohne seh ich ihn nur ab und an bei MA oder XC Rennen wo er ein begeisterter Zuschauer ist. Ausserdem kann der ULI nichts dafür, dass er anderen sagen will wo man fahren darf und wo nicht. Er ist hier einfach von der DIMB Gehirngwaschen woarn. Also regt euch net über seine Statements auf, sondern lieber über diesen DIMB Dünnschiss Trailrules und so nen kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Themenfremd schreiben wir doch schon lange.
> Am Anfang ging es ja nur um den Verkauf des Bike`s. Aber durch die energischen Posts des Erstellers sind wir jetzt zur Definition des Begriffes Freeriden gekommen.
> Freeriding so wie es uns duch verschiedene Medien immer wieder vorgeführt wird ist eine sehr coole Sportart die ich mir immer gerne ansehe.
> Was unsere Clique hier betreibt hat mit Freeride nicht viel zu tun. Wir fahren Wege die von Wegewarten von einfach bis schwierig bewertet werden (Für Wanderer) Wir sind keine Jumper o.ä. Wir freuen uns über unsere  Erfolge wenn wir ein Teilstück befahren haben das vor einiger Zeit noch als unfahrbar gegolten hat.
> ...



Gibt dann dieses jahr auch ein paar kleine North-Shore Dinger mit kleinen Fels´chen dazwishen als Umfahrung für des Holterdipolter im oberen Bereich.
Also dann eine komplette Abfahrt die auch für ein zB. Speclized Enduro geeignet ist. 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also dann eine komplette Abfahrt die auch für ein zB. Speclized Enduro geeignet ist.
> 
> G.



Uhhh, böse Aussage und so unpräzise: meinst du da jetzt so ein richtiges 06er Enduro, das also so fast schon ein SX ist oder doch nur ein 07er oder 08er Enduro, das also kein so richtig massives Enduro mehr ist. Im ersten Fall wäre es quasi eine Freeride-Strecke, im zweiten eher eine Allmountain-Bergrunterfahr-Strecke. Wobei ich letztens in der Bike gelernt habe, dass das dann ja schon fast All-Mountain-Sport wäre.

Aber ansonsten hört sich das schon sehr nett an   *über eine Saisonkarte nachdenk*  Bis wohin geht dann diese Umfahrung? Bis nach dem Steinfeld?

MfG
Stefan

Spam und Kasperflakes gabs grade in der Super-Sonder-Großpackung


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Uhhh, böse Aussage und so unpräzise: meinst du da jetzt so ein richtiges 06er Enduro, das also so fast schon ein SX ist oder doch nur ein 07er oder 08er Enduro, das also kein so richtig massives Enduro mehr ist. Im ersten Fall wäre es quasi eine Freeride-Strecke, im zweiten eher eine Allmountain-Bergrunterfahr-Strecke. Wobei ich letztens in der Bike gelernt habe, dass das dann ja schon fast All-Mountain-Sport wäre.
> 
> Aber ansonsten hört sich das schon sehr nett an   *über eine Saisonkarte nachdenk*  Bis wohin geht dann diese Umfahrung? Bis nach dem Steinfeld?
> 
> ...



Es war natürlich des Enduro das hier zum Verkauf steht gemeint 
Und habe ja extra noch einen solchen   Smilie hingemacht 

Die Umfahrung geht bist über die mittlere Forststraße, so das wirklich kein einziger Felsabsatz mehr im Weg ist und die ganze Familie mit Kind und Oma sicher unten ankommt.
Oben halt Skipiste.

G.


----------



## FO-mega Local (8. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Umfahrung geht bist über die mittlere Forststraße, so das wirklich kein einziger Felsabsatz mehr im Weg ist und die ganze Familie mit Kind und Oma sicher unten ankommt.
> Oben halt Skipiste.
> 
> G.




also keine Northshore Drops und Skinnys ala you go first???
Shit ich brauch keine Oma`s und Kinder beim Radfahren, die reichen mit schon beim Skifahren


----------



## traileruli (9. Januar 2008)

ok, dann sach ich halt auch noch mal was:
ich hab ja das Thema was ist Freeriden und wer ist ein wahrer Freerider nicht angefangen.
Ich denke die meisten sind dafür zu alt. Unsere Knochen halten das nicht mehr aus, wird denken an Morgen und dass wir auf Arbeit müssen und an die Rente usw. -- ach wo war doch gleich mein Gebiss und meine Gehthilfe? --
.... und ich wollt nur das Rad meiner Frau.... heul

Irgendwie ist es lustig aber auch schade das es so ausartet.---Forum halt---

Ich denke wir quatschen zu viel, statt zu fahren! Wir sollten uns lieber öfters auf den Trails zum biken treffen satt uns gegenseitig verbal übers Maul zu fahren.
Ich geht dann schon mal fahren, mit meinem "mountainbike" triale ich Trails---Ist`s soo recht?---
Und wer gerne mal mit mir ne Tour fahren will, mit Rücksicht auf Natur- und Kulturdenkmäler, über schönen, fahrbare Trails der kann sich ja gerne bei mir melden. 
Gruß 
trailer-uli


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Januar 2008)

> Irgendwie ist es lustig aber auch schade das es so ausartet.---Forum halt---



Selber Schuld wenn man eine Verkaufsanzeige im Diskussionsboard postet und dann auch noch danach schreit gepiesackt zu werden  

Komm einfach mal zum Pumptrack fahren.
Dann sind wir beide Pumptracker. Egal wie alt, schnell oder sonstwas.

Außerdem zählt nich wie gut man fährt, sondern die Leidenschaft und Motivation. Erst wenn der Ehrgeiz entfacht ist und die Vernunft vergessen und man deutliche Entbehrungen eingeht um in diesem einen Sport besser zu werden, ist man wirklich Betreiber einer Sportart  
Das macht einen zum DHler, Freerider, CCler usw.

Daher halt ich das für Blödsinn. 


> Ich denke die meisten sind dafür zu alt. Unsere Knochen halten das nicht mehr aus, wird denken an Morgen und dass wir auf Arbeit müssen und an die Rente usw.


DH oder FR muß man genauso üben und lernen wie Tischtennis. Hat nix mit Alter zu tun. Gibt genug, die erst jenseits der 30 damit anfangen.
Man wird sicher kein Weltmeister mehr, aber man kann sich durchaus deutlich steigern.



> Ich denke wir quatschen zu viel, statt zu fahren!


Sollte wohl eher heißen "...., statt zu arbeiten"


----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2008)

Ich find die CC-Bilder schön


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

@Bätmän: Hast mich ja schon auf die Pumptracks hingewiesen.
Glaube wenn ich vom Skiurlaub zurück komme muß ich mal vorbeischauen....falls mein Bike bis dahin wieder funktioniert

G.


----------



## ragazza (9. Januar 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> DH oder FR muß man genauso üben und lernen wie Tischtennis. Hat nix mit Alter zu tun. Gibt genug, die erst jenseits der 30 damit anfangen.
> Man wird sicher kein Weltmeister mehr, aber man kann sich durchaus deutlich steigern.



Es gibt auch Leute,die erst mit über 40 damit anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (9. Januar 2008)

was sind den pumptracks schon wieder?

Genialer Fred hier.

Viele Grüße Weichling

 Zitat: Es gibt auch Leute,die erst mit über 40 damit anfangen      



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Bätmän: Hast mich ja schon auf die Pumptracks hingewiesen.
> Glaube wenn ich vom Skiurlaub zurück komme muß ich mal vorbeischauen....falls mein Bike bis dahin wieder funktioniert
> 
> G.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2008)

weichling schrieb:


> was sind den pumptracks schon wieder?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu4n5k5oyD8
> 
> kuckst du hier


----------



## weichling (9. Januar 2008)

Ich denke ich habs kapiert. Der Tritt nicht. Cool!   

Oder?

Weichling


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

Ja schon 

G.


----------



## traileruli (10. Januar 2008)

Hi, der Fred wird echt langsam lustig.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
ich hab nur das bike meiner Frau verkaufen wollen,
zum piesacken muß man geboren sein, auch einen Raum dazu haben und die Vernunft vergessen---- is halt forum. 
Ich habe hier übrigens niemanden auf seine Fahrkönnen angesprochen oder verunklimpft. Das haben schon andere erledigt. Sowas würde ich aber auch nicht machen. 
Bin übrigens mountainbiker der ersten Stunde, auch "Alter Mann" genannt, mit leicht ergrauterm Haarschopf (und Gehhilfe, hihi).
Bin mit 0mm Federweg in den Sport gekommen, übers trialfahren.
Bin aber sicherlich kein Herdentier oder brauche Puplikum um mich zu beweisen, andere zu piesacken, die Natur zu schänden oder um Bodenproben zu nehmen. Trainieren, das mach ich lieber für mich im stillen und alleine. Bei ner Tour fahr ich nur, wo ich 100% sicher bin. 
Will ja morgen auch noch Kraftvoll zubeißen (mit dem Gebiss, hihi)= auf Arbeit gehen usw.
Ich hab genügend Leidenschaft und Motivation für diesen Sport. Als Guide und Trainer sollte man das auch haben. Ehrgeiz wird bei mir im Wettbewerb enfacht, die Vernunft werd ich nicht vergessen, darauf können sich meine meine Kidis, Teilnehmer oder Kunden verlassen.
Wer bemisst übrigens, wer ein wirklich Betreiber einer Sportart ist oder nicht? Du? Ihr?
Gruß uli


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2008)

wer legt mit zusammen, dass wir das radl kaufen und coffee diesen thread zumachen kann (  ) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2008)

gute idee, aber: 


			
				MTB-News.de: Bikemarkt Message schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Diesen Artikel gibt es nicht (mehr). ​*


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2008)

... schade hat doch für soviel aufregung gesorgt


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2008)

wieso? ist doch grad so schön................hehe


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Januar 2008)

Heulsuse

und immer zweimal mehr


----------



## weichling (11. Januar 2008)

@ oBATMANo
Ist dein Scott Octane eigentlich ein Freerider ?  





oBATMANo schrieb:


> Heulsuse
> 
> und immer zweimal mehr


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Januar 2008)

natürlich
hast du etwa noch kein Freerider?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab seit heute sogar eine Freeriderbindung.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Januar 2008)

Jörg, wennst mal zum Pumpen kommen willst, dann such Dir nen Tag aus wenn der Boden gefroren ist. Geht dann unglaublich gut.

Ganz nach dem Motto:


> Natur zu schänden um Bodenproben zu nehmen


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute sogar eine Freeriderbindung.
> 
> G.


HAst du wohl eine Freeriderin geheiratet??  Glückwunsch und viele Freeriderbabys!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> wer legt mit zusammen, dass wir das radl kaufen und coffee diesen thread zumachen kann (  ) ?



Warum eigentlich kaufen?  Der Thread lautet doch :"Schöner Freerider *abzugeben*". Da steht nix von kaufen. Also einfach anrufen, einen Termin ausmachen und die Kiste umsonst abholen. Ist doch ein Top Angebot!! 
Kann leider selbst nicht!!! 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> HAst du wohl eine Freeriderin geheiratet??  Glückwunsch und viele Freeriderbabys!!



 

G.


----------



## traileruli (12. Januar 2008)

hi, warum soll coffee den fred eigentlich zumachen ?
Ich denke, Viele haben mit Spannung die Wortduelle gelesen, man hat viel über die Menschen und ihre Ansichten erfahren, war doch ganz interessant.
Mein bike werd ich an die "commentatores"  eh nicht los, die quatschen lieber.
Und währnddessen geh ich biken, 
so long  uli


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2008)

Naja, eigentlich hab ich nur Deine Ausführungen richtiggestellt



> Und währnddessen geh ich biken,


Jajaa, Blödsinn erzählen und dann schnell abhauen 

A la, "Ich muß weg"  

http://www.schaffhausen.net/2007/10/ich-muss-weg.html

[YT="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY2PLs_slLU"][/YT]
[YT="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZt7nx-Y5P0"][/YT]


----------



## ragazza (12. Januar 2008)

Der Fred muß offen bleiben,ist meine Gute-Nacht-Lektüre


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich hab ich nur Deine Ausführungen richtiggestellt
> 
> 
> Jajaa, Blödsinn erzählen und dann schnell abhauen
> ...




Hi Hi Hi!!!


----------



## lowfat (13. Januar 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich hab ich nur Deine Ausführungen richtiggestellt
> 
> 
> Jajaa, Blödsinn erzählen und dann schnell abhauen
> ...



in der Schule hätte das geheissen: "setzen, 6!"


----------



## traileruli (14. Januar 2008)

...mal ganz ehrlich, das Niveau ist schon weit unten hier! 
Und jetzt auch noch beleidigen wollen zeigt, welcher Gesinnung einige "commendatores" sind. 
Schwache Nummer! 
.....Forum halt!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Januar 2008)

traileruli schrieb:


> oBATMANoKann, es das du lieber diskutierst als fährst?
> Ich net! Ich löse meine Aufgaben, kläre Fragen oder technische Probleme
> und
> *Ich fahr dann mal*......





traileruli schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt es gibt solche, die diskutieren noch, *während ich halt fahren geh*.
> bin dann mal weg mit meinem Scheißallmountainbike für ne Woche nach LaPalma zum heftigen Freeriden.......





traileruli schrieb:


> Ich denke wir quatschen zu viel, statt zu fahren! Wir sollten uns lieber öfters auf den Trails zum biken treffen satt uns gegenseitig verbal übers Maul zu fahren.
> *Ich geht dann schon mal fahren*, mit meinem "mountainbike" triale ich Trails---Ist`s soo recht?---






traileruli schrieb:


> Mein bike werd ich an die "commentatores" eh nicht los, die quatschen lieber.
> *Und währnddessen geh ich biken*,




Also i wois ja niad. owa irgendwie...

ich mein, ich freu mich ja für dich, dass du fahren gehst, aber...

naja. ich finde da lenkt wer vom thema ab.

und im übrigen - BATMAN's freunde sind auch meine freunde!!!


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2008)

Weltmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Also i wois ja niad. owa irgendwie...
> 
> ich mein, ich freu mich ja für dich, dass du fahren gehst, aber...
> 
> ...




 

So, jetzt ist mir so oft gesagt worden das ich mehr fahren soll das ich die letzten 3Tage über 20000Hm gemacht hab......und net einmal im Forum war 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich auch wieder Lästerrecht. 

Und deswegen muß ich gleich mal sagen, wenn jeder nur fahren würde und nichts schreiben, dann würde es doch dieses wunderbare Diskussionsforum nicht geben. ......
.....und man wüßte net was man machen soll wenn man gerade net weiß was man machen will.

G.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist mir so oft gesagt worden das ich mehr fahren soll das ich die letzten 3Tage über 20000Hm gemacht hab......und net einmal im Forum war
> G.



10000hm mitm Lift rauf und 10000 mitm Radl runter..................oder warst du auf der Flucht?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 10000hm mitm Lift rauf und 10000 mitm Radl runter..................oder warst du auf der Flucht?



Nöööö, mein Rad ist zur Zeit außer Funktion. Drum mußte ich umsteigen auf andere Beförderungsmittel.
Und natürlich bergab . Aber knapp 10000 waren es ja schon nur am Freitag 







[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die letzen zwei Tage Nicolas Radl gefühlte 1000 mal den Berg hochgeschoben.
Das zählt doppelt


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Drum mußte ich umsteigen auf andere Beförderungsmittel.
> Und natürlich bergab . Aber knapp 10000 waren es ja schon nur am Freitag
> 
> [
> ...



Fallschirmspringen??


----------



## Schoschi (21. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fallschirmspringen??



Oder vor lauter Apre´Ski Rausch in der Gondel eingeschlafen und den ganzen Tag spazieren gfahrn.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (21. Januar 2008)

Am Bungeeseil vergessen worden


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Januar 2008)

Um mal hier einiges klarzustellen:
Das Enduro und das SX Trail haben 2 komplett verschiedene Geometrien und 2 verschiedene Rohrsätze! Und mir hat das keiner erzählt und ich habs auch nirgends gehört!!! Jörg, du hast Post...


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2008)

> 2 verschiedene Rohrsätze



Rohrsätzte sind gleich: _Rahmen aus A1 Premium Aluminiumrohren, ORE Ober- und Unterrohr, geschmiedetes Steuerrohr,_
Kettenstreben sollen dicker sein, da wohl ein paar eingeknickt sind beim Droppen.

Enduro hat nen längeres Oberrohr als das sx trail
Wobei mir das sogar lieber wär.



> Und mir hat das keiner erzählt und ich habs auch nirgends gehört!!!


Nächstemal vorher die Großen fragen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2008)

Was sollen denn jetzt plötzlich diese Offtopic Beiträge 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2008)

War auch ganz irritiert, aber man will ja freundlich bleiben  

Liegt auf dem Oko eigentlich im Moment Schnee?
Also richtiger Schnee und kein Schneekanonenzeugs oder Schneematsch.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> War auch ganz irritiert, aber man will ja freundlich bleiben
> 
> Liegt auf dem Oko eigentlich im Moment Schnee?
> Also richtiger Schnee und kein Schneekanonenzeugs oder Schneematsch.



Naja, schöner Schnee net. 
Alles was natürlich ist dürfte wohl mittlerweile in den höheren Lagen superhart gefroren sein.
Und des was auf den Wegen übrieg ist müßte blankem Eis entsprechen 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was sollen denn jetzt plötzlich diese Offtopic Beiträge
> 
> G.



was macht ihr eigentlich noch hier in diesem Thread? Habt ihr noch nicht gesehen, das noch jemand hier sein Bike anbietet? Ob das Rad wohl ein echter Freerider ist?  Werd ich ihn doch glatt mal fragen müssen   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2008)

nöö, ich bin wählerisch  

Da wird auch nich aus ner Mandarine ne Orange gemacht 
und einer evtl. damit übers Ohr gehauen.

Ich schau vielleicht morgen zu Eurer kleinen Tour um 1500 vorbei, wenn ichs schaff


----------

